# Transferring funds UK to NZ



## Ralph2021 (6 mo ago)

We are thinking of transferring proceeds from house sale to NZ, has anybody any used or have any comments on money transfer companies like XE, Torfx or Wise?
thanks


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Be aware that most banks in New Zealand and Australia don't take paper checks, or physical bank drafts.

The exception is Indian and Chinese banks, and an Australian bank popular in New Zealand called ASB.

I'd strongly recommend setting up a ASB bank account, and doing an electronic bank transfer.

It's owned by the bank Commonwealth Bank of Australia.

There may be a UK branch


----------

